

Looking for Open Source Projects - basicxman

I'm trying to get experience with coding larger projects with a small team.  Anybody know any good open source projects using PHP and Git/bzr/mercs?<p>I have experience with:<p>~(X)HTML, CSS, JavaScript + jQuery<p>~PHP<p>~MySQL<p>~C++
======
adrianscott
if you'd consider playing with python... and want to try out app engine, take
a look at:

<http://code.google.com/p/adrianremembersme-django/>

we have a few simple upgrades needed that'd be pretty easy to code. we need to
upload the latest version in there soon...

